# Rosary Road Chalk Mine Norwich Sept 2013



## Hitcher (Sep 9, 2013)

Visited recently with a couple of mates and i loved it especially because of all the stuff thats been left in there....

This chalk mine served as an air raid shelter during the Second World War (as can be seen with some the remaining artifacts). It's built into a hillside on the North side of the city centre and has been around since at least the 1700's. There are two mines in the area, Rosary Road A and Rosary Road B. This is Rosary Road B. The access for Rosary Road A has, I believe, been sealed and covered over by buildings and a raised car park.




















































Thanks for looking....

https://www.facebook.com/MShadowlands


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2013)

Very interesting thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on this, it's local to me so I'm going to find and explore it! Do you know what all that QUIR graphitti is about? I've seen it in various places around Norwich and it's bloody annoying!


----------



## smiler (Sep 25, 2013)

I enjoyed that Thanks, the modern junk was a bit surprising!!!


----------

